# Sana ay nasa mabuti kang kalagayan



## noti mouse

Hi,
My girlfriend sent me this message and i am having trouble reading all of it.
Can anyone help me to read it all, it doesn't have to be word for word exact but anything close will do.
THanks in advance
noti mouse

hi kumusta ka aking mahal,sana ay nasa mabuti kang kalagayan.
sana intindihin moko,kahit ano man ang ginagawa ko  ikaw parin ang laman at tibok ng puso ko,ikaw ang sinisigaw ng aking damdamin magpakailan paman.ohhhh giliw ko miss na miss kita,,,,alam ko mahal moko kahit hindi tayo ng kikita ngayon,sapat na malaman ko na umiibig karin sakin,ang suwerte ko nakakita kong tulad mong mapagmahal.tandaan mo ikaw ay para sakin lamang,at ako ay para sayo kahit san man ko naroroon ikaw ang sinisigaw ng puso ko ARTHUR


----------



## Wacky...

Hi! How are you? I hope you're fine (good condition).
I hope you understand me. Whatever I'm doing, you're still the one whom my heart beats for, you're the one whom my feelings call for forever more. Ohhh my darling, I miss you so much. I know you love me even if we don't see each other, it's enough for me to know that you love me too. I am so fortunate that I've met someone like you who is loving. Don't forget that you are mine alone and that I am yours wherever I am. You are the one whom my heart calls for, ARTHUR.

Here you go. Most of them are translated literally xD... If you want to ask or clarify something, you are welcome to do so.


----------



## noti mouse

Wacky... said:


> Hi! How are you? I hope you're fine (good condition).
> I hope you understand me. Whatever I'm doing, you're still the one whom my heart beats for, you're the one whom my feelings call for forever more. Ohhh my darling, I miss you so much. I know you love me even if we don't see each other, it's enough for me to know that you love me too. I am so fortunate that I've met someone like you who is loving. Don't forget that you are mine alone and that I am yours wherever I am. You are the one whom my heart calls for, ARTHUR.
> 
> Here you go. Most of them are translated literally xD... If you want to ask or clarify something, you are welcome to do so.


 
WOw Thanks Wacky... for the swift response, very much appreciated. I have a few more which im struggling with, so maybe u can help again if u have time. Thanks very much again for your time.


----------

